# Truack models



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

*Truck models*

I build truck models and was wondering how some of you may store your trucks , or other big models, to protect them from damage, sun, heat, cold, airborne stuff...etc. I ask because a lot of my older car models have some type of spots on the chrome and , clear parts, even on unpainted areas. I can't even wax these spots off. Sooo Unless I want to rebuild them they are ruined. I was thinking maybe airborne grease from cooking might have done this but........... Suggestions, comments?


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok great. Thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

The best way to keep your models 'clean' is to display them in a clear display case.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Yup. 

It doesn't matter what the spots are, or how they got there, what matters is the finish on the model has been compromised. Seems like the best option is to keep your models under display cases, if you really want them to be preserved. And probably keep them out of direct sunlight, too, for that matter.

Maybe you could Bare-Metal-Foil-over the chrome parts, and simply cover them, rather than trying to re-chrome or rub-out the spots?


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

I have used bare metal before on bumpers to repair/re chrome them and that works great. Those"spots' don't come off of the glass or the finish though. I can remove the "glass" and polish them down with a 3m headlight repair kit but the paint and decals will need to be removed and repainted and re decal-ed - if I can find decals for some of these. A truck model is pretty big. Where on earth can you find a display case for something that big?[/I]


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Check out Mikes decals, they might have replacements and they carry decals from several different brands.
You talking about semi trucks in 1/25 scale???


----------



## harpooner54 (Sep 15, 2008)

There are all types of display cases out there. You can even have custom
acrylic cases made. This place, here on the west coast, made an acrylic case
for a 1/32 scale German U-boat model that I helped build. The model itself
was almost 7 feet long.

http://www.atenterprises.com/index.html

I'm sure that there are places much closer to you that also do the same type
of work.

-David


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

irishtrek said:


> Check out Mikes decals, they might have replacements and they carry decals from several different brands.
> You talking about semi trucks in 1/25 scale???


Yes 1/25th scale

Thanks guys


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Tuxedo said:


> Yes 1/25th scale
> 
> Thanks guys


If individual display cases are not an option then you may want to consider a display case with glass sides and doors.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

i got a cheap cadenza from a garage sale. they are usually very cheap. i recently added LED strip to illuminate it.


and a china cabinet. not really suitable for viewing the models.


and a wall mounted acrylic model case


----------

